

iPhone not doing so hot in UK - mattmaroon
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/11/11/iphone_uk_flop/

======
jgrahamc
This doesn't surprise me. I'm in a different part of Europe that's getting the
iPhone in a few days, and I won't be rushing out to buy it. Sure, it looks
like a nice piece of kit, but if I'm going to upgrade from my RAZR...

1\. 3G please. Since the iPhone is expensive I expect it to be able to act as
a decent modem for my MacBook Pro when I'm on the road. EDGE has a theoretical
top speed of 200Kbps, but is more like 90Kbps in practice. Whereas I can go
out and get a 3G+ (up to 36Mbps) modem for my computer for 9 EUR plus a
contract.

2\. Poor camera at price point. The Nokia N95 is similarly priced but has a
much better camera (5 megapixel with a Zeiss lens and a flash).

3\. While we're on the topic of the similarly priced N95 it also has GPS and
is 3G+ and EDGE so satisfies point #1. And it has WiFi. The N95 probably loses
on the screen and the "Apple experience" of very well integrated applications.
Also, it's kind of ugly.

4\. Non-interchangeable battery. This is a big deal for anyone like me who
travels a lot.

So the iPhone looks expensive, nicely packaged, but not compelling. I'll wait
for v2.

John.

------
pg
Any theories about why it did so much better in the US? Do US buyers have
lower standards? Are they richer? Do they like the Apple brand more? Or is
there something broken about the iPhone they launched in the UK?

~~~
dood
Pretty much summed up on the second page of the link, the market is much more
competitive here: people are used to 3G, cheap contracts and discounted
handsets, and there are established competing devices. Basically, the US
mobile market is quite backwards compared to Europe, so the iphone looks more
attractive there. Also, there are probably more, and more fanatical Apple fans
in the US.

~~~
thehigherlife
i think it has to do with alot of things

the iPhones data plan is pretty competitive in the US

People don't usually buy non-contract phones here so it isn't as much of a
deterrent to have to get one.

also what i think is the mom factor. My mother who has never ever shown
interest in getting a smart phone of any sort can't wait for her iPhone
because she can check her email and surf the web while she's away from her
desk. It's not that this technology hasn't existed, she just never knew it
did. I don't think that "mom factor" is as prevalent in the UK because it
seems like people use their phones differently there because of all the non-
contract competition. She has a palm but doesn't really completely understand
how to use it all, She see's the iPhone as something she'll actually use as
opposed to the palm that her office got her that collects dust.

------
jamescoops
its a great bit of kit but too expensive, especially as they'll be better
versions in 6 months

I'll keep my Sony Ericsson

